# Peugeot Boxer on Elddis 140 Motorhome - Exhaust



## Polo

Have any of other Peugeot Boxer Elddis motorhome owners lost the tailpipe of their exhaust. If so, did you have a problem getting a replacement? From our enquiries it looks like an add-on, but we can't get one off the shelf. Dealers say its Peugeot, but exhaust dealers don't have a note of it on their books. At the moment, we have in mind to go to an exhaust fabricator to get the part made up. Can anyone help with suggestions, please, that might be a cheaper route to go.

Ta

Polo


----------



## PaulW2

I haven't lost one but if your local dealer can't help have you tried calling Elddis directly? From their site:


Elddis
Delves Lane
Consett
Co Durham
DH8 7PE

T: 01207 699 000
F: 01207 699 001

Please include your 17-digit VIN number in all correspondence to help us deal with your enquiry more efficiently.

PLEASE NOTE If your enquiry relates to an outstanding warranty claim or parts order, then please obtain the reference number relating to the claim or order. This can be retrieved from your retailer or service centre and will assist us in dealing with your enquiry.


----------



## lifestyle

PaulW2 said:


> I haven't lost one but if your local dealer can't help have you tried calling Elddis directly? From their site:
> 
> Elddis
> Delves Lane
> Consett
> Co Durham
> DH8 7PE
> 
> T: 01207 699 000
> F: 01207 699 001
> 
> Please include your 17-digit VIN number in all correspondence to help us deal with your enquiry more efficiently.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE If your enquiry relates to an outstanding warranty claim or parts order, then please obtain the reference number relating to the claim or order. This can be retrieved from your retailer or service centre and will assist us in dealing with your enquiry.


You beat me to it,had the same problem on a Kontiki many years ago,had to call Swift.

Les


----------



## jacknjill

Hi Polo,
Our last van was a 140, and same happened. Mine was a clean break just after where the end piece was rivetted on. My solution was to measure the diameter and purchase a stainless steel end piece which was a snug fit over the existing pipe. I drilled thru both sections ( hard job ) and secured with 2 self tapping screws. The new ss piece was purchased from a car accessories shop.
Hope this is of some help
peter.


----------



## Polo

Thank you all for your help and suggestions. Called Elddis this morning - most unhelpful! They referred me to our dealers! When I said dealer told me that it was a Peugeot item not Elddis, I was referred to another dealer! Have said b****er being tossed around the system and are going to an exhaust specialist and get the bit fabricated.





Edited for spelling


----------



## Buzzard

*Elddis Peugeot Boxer exhaust end piece*

The end piece of the exhaust on my year 2002 Elddis Peugeot Boxer motorhome has rusted through so I contacted Elddis for a replacement, as Peugeot said it was not a Peugeot part. First of all Elddis sent me the wrong part number, which led to frustration when I ordered it through my local agent (you can't order parts direct from Elddis). Then, given repeated explanations, Elddis sent me a new part number, which I ordered. When it came it was not the right part. It was a slightly different shape from mine. I contacted Elddis to ask what had gone wrong. "Nothing", they said. "We don't make the part you want any more as our supplier doesn't have a drawing for it. You can still fit it". So they just sent me the wrong part anyway, without any explanantion. If I fit it, it will have to be a botched job and the end of the exhaust will be right underneath the vehicle instead of throwing the exhaust out to the side. I am currently in deadlock with Elddis over this and I am not happy. Obviously there is a drawing for the wrong part that they have sent me, and anybody with a pencil, a tape measure and a couple of spare minutes could easily modify the drawing to show the part I do want. Does anybody know what the problem is with Elddis? Are they overworked and underpaid or what?


----------



## Icon53

Polo said:


> Have any of other Peugeot Boxer Elddis motorhome owners lost the tailpipe of their exhaust. If so, did you have a problem getting a replacement? From our enquiries it looks like an add-on, but we can't get one off the shelf. Dealers say its Peugeot, but exhaust dealers don't have a note of it on their books. At the moment, we have in mind to go to an exhaust fabricator to get the part made up. Can anyone help with suggestions, please, that might be a cheaper route to go.
> 
> Ta
> 
> Polo


Just discovered the end has fallen off my 2010 Autoquest 140. Thnks for the advice. The search begins........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ebay, chrome exhaust tips.


----------

